# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Ist der steigende PSA-Wert ein Schurke?

## GeorgS

Die PSA-Verdopplungszeit korreliert mit dem Gleason Score und wird deshalb alternativ zur Biopsie als ein Hinweis für die Aggressivität des PK´s angesehen. 

H. Ballentine Carter u.a. von der Johns Hopkins Universität in Baltimore vermuteten  vor Jahren, „dass die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit des PSA möglicherweise ein besserer Indikator sei als der absolute PSA-Wert.“ Intuitiv folgte ich diesem Erkenntnispfad und habe damit elf Jahre bei sehr guter Lebensqualität gewonnen.

In diesem Beitrag verlasse ich ausgetretene Pfade, um einem Zweifel laienhaft nachzuspüren.  

Ich bitte die Forumteilnehmer in einem Brainstorming (d.h. nicht /ab/wertende, auch naive und ungewöhnliche Denkansätze sind erwünscht) meine unfrisierten Gedanken einer kritisch-konstruktiven Analyse zu unterziehen.

********************

Ein steigender PSA-Wert sorgt für Unruhe, ein hoher PSA-Wert versetzt uns in Panik.
So erleben wir es nicht selten im Forum.

Unstrittig ist wohl, dass gesundes Prostatagewebe etwa 0,066 ng/ml PSA pro ccm Prostatagewebe produziert und dass der PSA-Wert steigt

- bei einer Prostatitis (Prostataentzündung)
- bei einer BPH (gutartigen Vergrößerung)
- altersbedingt, etwa ab dem 60. Lebensjahr
- bei den meisten Prostata-Carcinomen und
dass das PSA kein direkter Tumormarker ist.

Woher stammt das vermehrte PSA?

-	der PSA-Quotient gebe hierüber Auskunft: PSA besteht aus einem gutartigen, sog.   freien PSA, sowie aus sog. gebundenem PSA, dass auf einen PK hindeutet
-	Prostatakrebs produziere bis zu 12 mal mehr PSA als andere Prostatazellen
-	Tumorwachstum liefert PSA-Wachstum, PSA-Wachstum liefert Tumorwachstum

wird immer wieder postuliert.

Ist das so?

Der PSA-Wert erhöht sich auch bei einer Prostatitis. Ist dann ein steigender PSA-Wert nicht eher ein Maß für die Aktivität der normalen Prostatazellen und nicht nur ein Hinweis auf eine PK-Genese?

Aus PK-Geschichten erfahren wir, dass gerade sehr aggressive, metastasierende PCA´s von relativ niedrigen PSA-Werten *begleitet* werden und dass „Männer mit äußerst hohen PSA-Werten (200 bis 800) ... , die nach allgemeiner Erkenntnis bzgl. eines solch hohen PSA-Wertes schon längst hätten tot sein müssen!“ (Michael Korda, Von MANN zu MANN) ohne nennenswerte Beschwerden leben.

Ist die vollkommene Entartung der PK-Zellen (Entdifferenzierungsgrad) ein hinreichender Grund für niedrige Gesamt-PSA-Werte?

Es gibt offensichtlich noch Klärungsbedarf. Aus dem Schriftwechsel von Paul Enders mit Prof. Alken erfahren wir am 28.02.07 : 
„Die von Ihnen erwähnte offene Frage wollen unsere Biochemiker mit zwei speziellen PSA Essays lösen, die uns Aussagen über die Quelle des PSA geben sollen.“ 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=8661#post8661

Der Arzt meines Vertrauens meint, schon der Begriff prostataspezifisch sei irreführend, da es auch in anderen Geweben, z.B. in der Brust produziert wird.

Darüber hinaus  wird die *Funktion des PSA´s* im Krankheitsgeschehen - von ein paar Querdenkern abgesehen – kaum hinterfragt wird.

Ist es nicht erstaunlich, dass die naheliegende *Annahme* - der erhöhte  PSA-Wert sei eine gesunde Reaktion normaler Prostatazellen, um einen Abwehrmechanismus gegen die entarteten Zellen aufzubauen und die Tumor-Angiogenese zu verhindern - in der konventionellen Medizin nur spärlich diskutiert wird ?

Aus meinem Befund des Speziallabors  für Immunhämatologie: 
„Daneben waren viele Zellfragmente ... nachweisbar, diese treten zum Beispiel nach Chemotherapie, Bestrahlung oder im Rahmen immunologischer Abwehrreaktionen als Zeichen der Zellschädigung auf.“
Da ich weder eine Chemo noch eine Bestrahlung  hatte, bleibt die immunologische Abwehrreaktion als wahrscheinliche Ursache. 

Ist mein PSA-Wert von 19,1 ng/ml womöglich *auch* ein Indikator für ein aktives Immunsystem?
Prof. Böcking ist der Meinung, dass abgetötete Krebszellen PSA abgeben. Mir gefällt dieser Gedanke. Möge der Professor recht behalten und den Nobelpreis für Medizin obendrauf. :-) 

Und ist ein niedriger PSA-Wert bei hoher Gleason Summe dann ein Hinweis für ein daniederliegendes Immunsystem?

Wären dann immunstärkende Maßnahmen nicht nur der erste Schritt, sondern unerlässliche Voraussetzung jeder Therapie?


Zeit und Lust zum Nachdenken wünscht uns allen

GeorgS


*Anhang*

Wenn an dieser Hypothese etwas dran ist, wäre es kein Präzedenzfall. Eine gewisse Affinität zu bekannten Vorkommnissen drängt sich auf (SPIEGEL, 33/2003):

„Der in den volkserzieherischen  Großprogrammen erweckte Eindruck, die Cholesterintheorie sei eine gesicherte Erkenntnis der Medizin, täuscht. Viele Ärzte  haben erhebliche Zweifel daran, ob das Cholesterin tatsächlich die Schurkenrolle spielt, die ihm im Drama Herzinfarkt zugewiesen wird.“

Namhafte Kardiologen sahen die „Cholesterinhysterie“ damals schon kritisch, u.a. der Kardiologe Harald Klepzig von der Deutschen Herzstiftung in Frankfurt: „Wir wären glücklich, wenn eine einzige medizinische, kontrollierte Studie vorgelegt werden könnte, die zeigen würde, dass Menschenleben durch die Senkung von Cholesterin gerettet werden. Es fällt nicht schwer, zehn Studien herauszusuchen, die zeigen, dass eine Senkung des Fettes eher mit einer höheren Sterblichkeit einhergeht.“

Heute wissen wir, welch wichtige Funktion das Cholesterin als Reparaturstoff bei Gefäßschäden erfüllt. Weil es dabei aber die Gefäße verengt, gehen kundige Ärzte die Ursachen (falsche und zu reichliche Ernährung, Bewegungsmangel usw.) an, anstatt den Cholesterinwert mit Lipiden zu senken – sehr zum Bedauern der Pharmaindustrie. 

Wenn ein billiges Kopfschmerzmittel (Thalidomid kostete1960 ca. 3 DM) heute als Medikament gegen den PK zu Wucherpreisen geschachert wird, ist es nicht schwer auszumachen, wo die Schurken zu suchen sind.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Georg,

ich glaube das gilt, wenn überhaupt nur für unbehandelte PKler und bin da ein bischen anderer Meinung. Bei mir ist der PSA (allerdings unter HB) jetzt zwichen 0,6 - 3 relativ niedrig und bin der Meinung, daß mein Immunsystem o.k. ist. War mein hoher aPSA mir GS 8 und X-Ploid ein Hinweis auf ein funktionierendes Immunsystem, wohl eher nicht, bei den damals schlechten sonstigen Markern.
Mein hoher PSA kam damals von der gesamten Krebsmasse nicht nur von der Prostata. Ist der PSA von WW z.B. mit ca. 20 (unter Therapien) ein Zeichen von funktionierendem Immunsystem, ich glaube auch da eher nicht.

Mit der Immunstärkung vor Therapie sind wir einig, das war das Erste und Ernährungsumstellung war das Wichtigste was ich gemacht habe. 
Wobei ich ein Handycap für die Lebenserwartung habe, ich bin nicht operiert.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

Mensch Georg,

wo war ich am 15.3.2007 um 10.47 Uhr, als Du Deinen Thread los gelassen hast. Mir schwirren tausend verrückte Ideen durch den Kopf nach wiederholtem Lesen Deiner erstaunlichen Gedankengänge. Das muß ich alles erstmal in Ruhe ordnen und sondieren. Prostataspezifisches Antigen. Aus was besteht das denn eigentlich biologisch oder chemisch? Stark überhöhte Eiweißbeimengungen im Urin trotz günstiger Kreatininwerte.
PSA - natürlich kein Tumormarker - aber hört sich gut an. Menschen mit PSA über 3000 fühlen sich plötzlich wieder pudelwohl, nachdem sie sich daran gewöhnt haben. Wer soll das nervlich und gedanklich eigentlich alles verkraften, wenn er nicht irgendwann am besten nur noch abschaltet.
Wie war das *Dieter*:" Keine Biopsie - Keine Therapie - Wait and see"
Aber ob das für die Annalen geeignet ist, obwohl ich mich damit anfreunden könnte. Georg, Deine Einladung, auch idiotische Antworten zu akzeptieren habe ich hiermit wahr genommen. Noch bin ich aber ganz konfus. Vielleicht kommt über die Nacht der Heilige Geist über mich oder ich werde zum "Erleuchteten" z.B. Siddharta. Hermann Hesse läßt grüßen.

*"Im Reiche der Wirklichkeit ist man nie so glücklich wie im Reiche der Gedanken"         * (Arthur Schopenhauer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich GeorgS,

ich meine Prof. Dr. D. ist der selben Meinung und zwar schon viel füher!

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Douwes0404.pdf

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Georg,

habe mir gerade mit Interesse Deine persönliche Geschichte angeschaut und muss sagen: "Alle Achtung, Du hast wirklich Nerven"! 
Was ich nicht verstanden habe:
Wie kommst Du zu den Schlussfolgerungen
-- "mein PK wächst langsam innerhalb der Kapsel",
-- " PK liegt günstig innerhalb der Kapsel"
Woher weisst Du denn das, wenn Du offensichtlich noch nie eine bildgebende Diagnostik gemacht hast?

Aber nun ein paar Anmerkungen zu einigen Deiner "unfrisierten Gedanken":

--  _"PSA-Wachstum liefert Tumorwachstum"....;_ 
Wieso denn das?? Das habe ich noch nie gehört!

--  _"Der PSA-Wert erhöht sich auch bei einer Prostatitis. Ist dann ein steigender PSA-Wert nicht eher ein Maß für die Aktivität der normalen Prostatazellen und nicht nur ein Hinweis auf eine PK-Genese?"
_Es ist doch eine allseits bekannte Tatsache: ungewöhnlicher PSA Anstieg kann sowohl ausgelöst sein durch eine  Prostatitis oder durch PK Wachstum. Insofern ist oben in Deinem Text das Wort "eher" nicht angebracht. 
Übrigens kann man ja durch Antibiotika Einnahme relativ einfach herausfinden, ob man eine Prostatitis hat.

--  _" ...dass gerade sehr aggressive, metastasierende PCA´s von relativ niedrigen PSA-Werten begleitet werden.._."
Das gibt es zwar, das ist aber nicht unbedingt die Regel!

--  _"Der Arzt meines Vertrauens meint, schon der Begriff prostataspezifisch sei irreführend, da es auch in anderen Geweben, z.B. in der Brust produziert wird."
_Wenn dem so ist, warum haben dann geheilte Prostatektomierte PSA Werte von Null???

-- "_ Ist es nicht erstaunlich, dass die naheliegende Annahme - der erhöhte PSA-Wert sei eine gesunde Reaktion normaler Prostatazellen, um einen Abwehrmechanismus gegen die entarteten Zellen aufzubauen und die Tumor-Angiogenese zu verhindern"
_Wieso ist denn diese Annahme naheliegend?? Das habe ich auch nach über 12 Jahren "PK-Studium" noch nie gehört. Gesunde Prostatazellen kämpfen gegen entartete Zellen und sondern deswegen mehr PSA ab????? Vielleicht kämpfen auch gesunde Leberzellen gegen Leberkrebszellen......Das ist wohl Humbug!

-- _" Aus meinem Befund des Speziallabors  für Immunhämatologie: 
Daneben waren viele Zellfragmente ... nachweisbar, ...""
_Ich habe vor Jahren in so einem Speziallabor mal ähnliche Teste machen lassen. Der Bericht enthielt jede Menge blablabla.....der kostspielige Test war rausgeschmissenes Geld (obwohl er mir ein hervorragendes Immunsystem bescheinigte).

-- _" Ist mein PSA-Wert von 19,1 ng/ml womöglich auch ein Indikator für ein aktives Immunsystem?"
_Das wäre ja ganz toll! Dieser Zusammenhang besteht bestimmt nicht!! Es ist höchstens das Gegenteil der Fall: ein sehr gutes Immunsystem kann vielleicht PK-Zellen eliminieren, aber dann fällt das PSA!

-- _" Prof. Böcking ist der Meinung, dass abgetötete Krebszellen PSA abgeben."
_DieseAussage findet man oft im Zusammenhang mit einem zeitlich begrenzten PSA Anstieg nach einer Bestrahlung ("PSA Bump"); ein solcher Anstieg wird dadurch erklärt, dass die Bestrahlung eine Art Prostatitis (auch der gesunden Zellen) auslöst.

Schlussbemerkungen:
--  Wenn das PSA über einen längeren Zeitraum systematisch ansteigt und Prostatitis ausgeschlossen wird, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser Anstieg von wachsendem PK ausgelöst wird sehr, sehr gross.

Noch einen persönlichen Rat:
Anstatt über seltsame Annahmen nachzudenken, um seinen PSA Anstieg zu deuten, wäre es viel einfacher, einmal eine Cholin PET/CT Untersuchung zu machen. Bei einem PSA von um die 20 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gross, das durch eine solche Untersuchung die wahren Ursachen des Anstieges herausgefunden werden (je früher desto besser!).

Viele Grüsse  --  Klaus

----------


## Harro

Hallo Helmut,

schön, daß Du noch einmal Douwes Vermächtnis ausgegraben hast. Da sind einige bemerkenswerte Passagen enthalten. Ich habe mir sein Buch schon vor einigen Jahren gekauft und lebhaft in Erinnerung behalten: "Leibowitz, ick hör Dir tapsen" nämlich, daß die Prostata durch ihren Schutzmechanismus PSA produziert, sie also bei steigendem PSA eigentlich kerngesund ist, weil sie sich gegen die fremden Eindringlinge wehrt die Ihnen das versagende Immunsystem auf den Hals geschickt hat. Und das ist doch auch ein gutes Zeichen von intakter Abwehr. Und wenn dann die gute Prostata herausgeschnippelt wird, dann gehts aber los. Wehe, wenn der Skalpellschwinger die falsche Brille auf hatte. Ach Helmut, man wird bald müde, immer und immer wieder zu grübeln, ob das nun so oder evtl. besser so richtig ist. Leider kommt morgen der Winter wieder. Mein Tumor ist eingeladen, mitzugehen, wenn er denn will.

*"Nicht da ist man daheim, wo man seinen Wohnsitz hat, sondern wo man verstanden wird"          * (Christian Morgenstern)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Hutschi,


hättest Du Dich im Oktober 2001 zur Operation entschieden, müsstest Du wahrscheinlich nicht so viel grübeln.


Gruß

Wolfgang A.

----------


## Harro

Tja, lieber Wolfgang,

wenn man aus der Kirche herauskommt, ist man schon schlauer. So oder so ähnlich heißt es doch. Mit T 1 operieren und dann vom Pathologen erfahren, daß man eigentlich gar kein richtiges Karzinom hat, ist eine beruhigende PKH. Nun hatte man mir aber in Aussicht gestellt, daß bei GS 3+4 meist nicht T 2a nach Prostatektomie zu erwarten ist sondern mindestens T 3a oder evtl. nur T 2 b oder c. Da grübelt man dann schon, wie das mit den Schnitträndern sein wird etc.. Ich freue mich für Dich, daß Du so gut davon gekommen bist. Und in Deinem jugendlichen Alter war wohl die OP gut zu vertreten. Also weiter Glück auf. Ich muß weiter grübeln, was Dir nun erspart bleibt.

*"Leben ist die Suche des Nichts nach dem Etwas*" (Christian Morgenstern)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo allerseits,

Brainstorming lebt von freiem, originellem, gegensätzlichem Gedankenfluss, u.a. von „Humbug“. Ratschläge, auch gut gemeinte, sind eher :-) kontraproduktiv für *diese kreative Problemlösungsmethode.*


Hallo Hutschi,
ich bewundere Deine menschenfreundliche Reaktion trotz Deines Hin- und Hergerissenseins. Du hast ein Faible für sinnige Sprüche. Meine Mutter stützte mich zuweilen mit dieser Aussage, frei nach Rückert:
„... und wenn Dich einer kränkt, verzeih´s ihm und versteh: Es ist ihm selber nicht wohl, sonst tät er Dir nicht weh.“

So viel für heute. Meine „Sinn-Stiftung“ nimmt mich diese Woche voll in Anspruch. Danach melde ich mich in wieder diesem Thread.

Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Harro

Danke Georg,

danke, daß Du mich über E-Mail auf diesen von mir noch garnicht entdeckten Beitrag aufmerksam gemacht hast. Ich war wohl gestern innerlich noch zu sehr damit beschäftigt, meine Gedanken in eine neue Richtung zu lenken. Deswegen werde ich auch den indirekt von Dir eingesponnen Thread auf meine Weise zum Abschluß bringen. Damit Du siehst, daß ich meinen Hamburger Humor trotzdem noch nicht eingebüßt habe, nachfolgend ein Späßchen, daß ich einer heute morgen im Zug, zurückgekommen von der PSA-Messung, liegen gebliebenen Zeitung entnommen habe:
Geht ein Mann zum Psychiater. "Herr Doktor, ich kann hellsehen. Das macht mich ganz irre". "Seit wann haben Sie das Problem?" "Seit übermorgen".

*"Wenn man's nur versucht, so geht's. Das heißt: mitunter, doch nicht stets"              * (Wilhelm Busch)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Hutschi,     als eifriger Mitleser des Forums warte ich schon immer auf einen Beitrag von Dir, um gespannt an das Ende desselben zu hüpfen und die Zitate zu lesen. Das wird ja langsam Kult. Ich bin zwar auch PKler, aber als Anhänger der "Hammertherapie" (Prostataektomie), die hier keinen großen Raum annimmt, habe ich keine Ahnung von DHB, ADT, Zometa und Co., ich weiß nur, dass nach der OP (Sept.06) mein  PSA 0,0 ist und noch lange bleiben soll. Aber -nochmals- Chapeau für Deine Sprüche und vor allen Dingen für Deinen Humor und Lebenskraft, die Dir noch lange erhalten bleiben möge.     Alles Gute, Volker

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber vaukaa,

Du solltest Dich lieber nicht auf der sicheren Seit wähnen, ein PSA-Wert von 0,0 ng/ml ist nichtssagend dein Uro. oder Hausarzt sollte mal ein Labor wählen das PSA-Werte im im tausenstel bereich mißt z. B. 0,003 nur in diesem Bereich kann man ein eventuelles Rezidiv erkennen.

Wenn das dann der Fall sein sollte, müßtest Dich schon Gedanken über DHB u. Co. machen müssen denn deine PKH liest sich nicht gerade rosig 

Und Hammertherapie höhrt sich an als hätte man eine Holzhammer Narkose vor O.P. bekommen!

Einen passenden Spruch hierzu habe ich jetzt nicht aber einen der faßt in diese Richtung geht:

Es ist nie zu früh und selten zu spät!

Es Grüßt Dich 
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Helmut,
abgesehen davon, dass man sich als PK-Patient nie auf der "sicheren Seite" fühlen soll, ist es wohl auch nicht angebracht, Vaukaa fast hämisch seine Therapieform und die erfreuliche PSA-Entwicklung vorzuwerfen. Was klingt da denn durch?
Bei 0,0 (wir wissen nicht, welches Messverfahren Vaukaa anwendet, evtl heißt es 0,00 oder <0,1) ist noch nicht unbedingt ein Rezidiv angezeigt, so weit ich informiert bin. Über Sinn und Unsinn der von dir vorgeschlagenen Messgenauigkeit wurde schon an anderer Stelle diskutiert. Bei 0,008 o.ä. wird wohl kaum ein Urologe zur Rezidiv-Therapie aufrufen. Dennoch mögen solche hypersensitiven Assays einen frühen Hinweis auf Anstiege geben, mit denen man Zeit zum Nachdenken bzgl. Therapieoptionen gewinnen kann. Ein Drittel der im hypersensitiven Bereich gemessenen Anstiege sind übrigens falsch.
Vaukaa sollte sich schon noch über seinen derzeitigen Verlauf freuen dürfen, ohne Panik zu schieben oder die Augen vor möglichen Komplikationen zu verschließen.

Euch beiden alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Wassermann,

ich wäre der Letzte, der irgend Jemanden hier im Forum oder auch ausserhalb, Häme oder Hohn oder gar Spott vorwerfen würde aber eins ist für uns alle gesagt "Blauäugig" dürfen wir in unserer aller Situation NICHT sein.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

Hallo vaukaa

Zitat *Vaukaa* :Hallo Hutschi, als eifriger Mitleser des Forums warte ich schon immer auf einen Beitrag von Dir, um gespannt an das Ende desselben zu hüpfen und die Zitate zu lesen. Das wird ja langsam Kult.

Es hat mich am Anfang etwas Überwindung gekostet, weil ich mich hier nicht unbedingt wichtig machen wollte. Es ist aber richtig, daß mein Leitgedanke war, die manchmal etwas dröge Atmosphäre bzw. Materie, mit der wir uns hier herumplagen müssen, etwas aufzulockern. Wenn mir das gelungen sein sollte, und per E-Mail habe ich Zustimmung erfahren, dann ist der Zweck erfüllt. Also, hab auch Du dank für Deine Anerkennung meiner zusätzlichen Aktivität.

*"Geben lernt man, wie viele große Dinge, nur durch Übung. Dann aber wird es eine der größten Lebensfreuden"*
(Carl Hilty)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo allerseits,

schön, dass wir uns nicht in einem fruchtlosen Therapiestreit verstricken.

Nicht überzeugen, sondern fragen, vermuten, Hypothesen aufstellen, ... , um  dann im günstigsten Fall ein Scherflein zu neuen Einsichten beizutragen, ist die Absicht eines Brainstormings.

Übernehmen wir uns da nicht? Ist das nicht die Aufgabe der Grundlagenforschung an Urologischen Fakultäten? 

Sicher, man kann alles den Fachleuten überlassen. 
Erleben wir nicht, dass einige dieser Fachleute noch nie etwas von der PSAVZ oder DNA-Zytometrie gehört haben? Kommen neue Erkenntnisse nur vom wissenschaftlichem Establishment?

Auf der KISP-Home 
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/themen/0063.htm
lese ich zum Thema „Gleason-Summe ohne Biopsieren mit der PSA-Verdopplungszeit“

 „Nun hat ein Prostatakrebsfreund nach vielen Jahren Umgang mit den Prostatakrebsgeschichten (PKG) eine Theorie aufgestellt, mit der man an Hand der PSA-Verdopplungszeit die Gleason-Summe recht genau schätzen kann.“

Das ist einige Jahre her und es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis diese Erkenntnis in jeder urologischen Praxis angekommen ist.

Hinzu kommt, die seit Jahren kaum veränderte Praxis,  „mit den eingespielten Ritualen der PK-Behandlungs-Industrie, (die) zur gespaltenen Welt nach der Diagnose führt: Die Anfangs-Krebse werden übertherapiert, für die fortgeschrittenen herrscht Ratlosigkeit.“ wie es Rudolf  vor ein paar Tagen beklagte.


*********************************

Nun weiter im Thema:

Dieter aus Husum hat in einem anderen Thread,
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=9317#post9317
dank Ludwigs Hinweis die Antwort auf die Frage, ob abgetötete Krebszellen PSA abgeben, kurz und deftig zusammengefasst:

„Das könnte man auch so ausdrücken: Die Tumorzelle lässt beim Zugrundegehen ihren letzten Furz.“ 

Helmut hat auf den Aufsatz http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Douwes0404.pdf hingewiesen, den ihr in den Zwischenzeit wohl auch gelesen habt.

Hallo Helmut, 
ich habe mit Dr. D. bei einem meiner Jahreschecks über dieses Thema gesprochen und es dann in irgendeiner Ecke meiner Großhirnrinde abgelegt.  

Dann stolperte ich über den von Bernt übersetzten*Beitrag im KISP-Forumextrakt*:
 (Hallo Klaus, er ist eine Erläuterung zum „Humbug“.)

„Die antiangiogene Aktivität des Prostataspezifischen Antigens
(Antiangiogenic activity of prostate-specific antigen)
Fortier AH, Nelson BJ, Grella DK, Holaday JW.
EntreMed, Inc., Rockville, MD 20850, USA.
HINTERGRUND: Das PSA wird allgemein zum Screening für Prostatakrebs verwendet. Jedoch ist das PSA nicht prostataspezifisch, es kommt auch in Tumoren von Brustdrüsengeweben, der Lunge und der Gebärmutter vor. In einer Studie hatten Patientinnen, deren Brusttumore höhere PSA-Spiegel aufwiesen, eine bessere Prognose als Patientinnen, deren Tumore niedrige PSA-Spiegel hatten. Um die Hypothese zu prüfen, dass das PSA antiangiogene Eigenschaften haben kann, ..............

Ergebnisse: 
PSA hemmte die Ausbreitung endothelialer Zellen, die Migration und die Invasion bei IC(50)-Werten (d. h., der Konzentration, die eine 50-prozentige Hemmung bewirkte), von 0,3 bis 5 µmol. Darüber hinaus hemmte PSA das Ansprechen der endothelialen Zellen auf beide getesteten Angiogenese-Stimulatoren FGF-2 und VEGF. ........

*ZUSAMMENFASSUNG:* Unseres Wissens wird hiermit erstmals darüber berichtet, dass PSA in Tumoren als endogenes antiangiogenes Protein wirken kann. Diese Funktion kann zum Teil das natürliche langsame Wachstum von Prostatakrebs erklären. Unsere Feststellungen stellen die verschiedenen Strategien zum Hemmen der PSA-Expression bei der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs in Frage.“

++++++++++++++

Ein Dutzend weiterer Fragen drängen nach, z.B. die von Klaus (A):

„Wenn dem so ist, warum haben dann geheilte Prostatektomierte PSA-Werte von Null???“
Eine sehr gute Frage – sieht man von der gewagten Behauptung (geheilte) ab.

Ich setze das Brainstorming fort und vermute:
Der Hauptproduzent des PSAs (die Prostata) ist ja eleminiert, also auch kein PSA mehr.
Und mit ihm hoffentlich auch alle PK-Zellen.

Ist Mann  bei Rezidiven jetzt schutzlos?
Muss man deshalb bestrahlen oder die Chemotherapie anwenden?
Sind PK-Zellen dann die einzige Quelle des PSAs?

Die Universität Mannheim will der *offenen Frage* nach den Quellen des PSA mit einer Studie 
nachgehen. Offensichtlich  verlassen diese Fragen ihr Schattendasein – endlich. :-) :-)

Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem PSA und dem von J. Folkman vermuteten Inhibitor (Verhinderer), dessen Sitz er in der Prostata vermutet?
Gibt es tatsächlich Kommunikationswege zwischen Haupttumor und „schlafenden“ Metastasen?

Im Forum werden wir mit PK-Verläufen konfrontiert, in denen hohe PSA-Werte mit ruhenden Metastasen sowie niedrige PSA-Werte mit wachsende Metastasen einhergehen. 
Welche Funktion hat dabei das PSA?

Auf der Suche nach  stimmigen Therapiekonzepten, muss man m.E. in Wirkungsnetzen denken, wie es die Kybernetik fordert.


Mit der Logik kann man Beweise führen, aber keine neuen Erkenntnisse gewinnen. Dazu gehört Intuition. 							Henri Poincarè

Und davon wünsche ich uns ein Quäntchen

GeorgS



Anhang

Hallo Klaus,

Um das Abdriften vom Thema zu minimieren, beantworte ich persönliche Fragen im Anhang, denn der Beitrag ist eh zu lang geraten.:-( 

Zitat Klaus(A):
habe mir gerade mit Interesse Deine persönliche Geschichte angeschaut und muss sagen: Alle Achtung, Du hast wirklich Nerven!

Deine Nerven sind auch nicht von schlechten ElternJ, wie ich Deiner PKG entnehme. 
Bei mir sind es nicht nur die Nerven, wie Du dem Thread „Mentale Arbeit ... 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=7725#post7725  und 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=8090#post8090 
entnehmen kannst.

In meinen Beitrag Elf Jahre ... 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=7600#post7600
findest Du Antworten auf einen Teil  Deiner Fragen.

Zitat Klaus (A):
Noch einen persönlichen Rat:
Anstatt über seltsame Annahmen nachzudenken, um seinen PSA Anstieg zu deuten, wäre es viel einfacher, einmal eine Cholin PET/CT Untersuchung zu machen. Bei einem PSA von um die 20 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gross, das durch eine solche Untersuchung die wahren Ursachen des Anstieges herausgefunden werden (je früher desto besser!). 

Nachdenken ist mein Hobby.:-) 
Außer einer Belastung mit schwach radioaktiven Substanzen sehe für mich keinen „Gewinn“ in dieser Untersuchung. Auf meine Therapieentscheidung hätte sie keinen Einfluss. 

Der Arzt meines Vertrauens ist Schulmediziner, mit dem Schwerpunkt Onkologie und Hämatologie aber offen für alternative Heilmethoden im Sinne einer sanften Medizin und mit viel „Fingerspitzengefühl“. Acht von den elf Überlebens-Jahren verdanke ich ihm. 

Die wahre Ursache für den PSA-Wert ist ja bekannt: Ein PK innerhalb der Kapsel – Knoten im li. Prostatalappen tastbar und auf dem Ultraschall-Monitor deutlich zu erkennen.


Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Aus meinem 1. Laborbefund aus dem Jahr 1998 
Normalbereich : bis 4 ng/ml  
und unter dem  gelb markiertem Ergebnis 5,6 ng/ml 
Biopsie wird empfohlen.


Laborbefund 2006
normal: 		bis     4 ng/ml    jährliche Kontrolle 
grenzwertig: 		bis    10 ng/ml   Kontrolle alle 6 Monate
pathologisch:		über  10 ng/ml   weitere klinische Diagnostik empfohlen


Bei Gesamt-PSA-Werten zwischen 4.0 und 25 ng/ml ist die zusätzliche Bestimmung des freien PSA zu empfehlen, ... 


PSA-Quotient - Verteilung (%) 
Prostata-Ca : 
65 % haben einen Quotienten  < / =  0.15
35 % haben einen Quotienten  > 0.15

Gesunde und BHP : 
75 % haben einen Quotienten  > 0.15
25 % haben einen Quotienten  < / = 0.15

Grüsse 

GeorgS

PS. 
Habe gestern einen Beitrag über den Pferdeflüsterer Monty Roberts gesehen, der die tradierten Ansichten der Zureiter und Reiter auf den Kopf gestellt hat. Eine Schule in Birmingham, die kurz vor Auflösung stand, hätte er mit seiner Methode auch „umgekrempelt“; sie soll jetzt eine der besten öffentlichen(!) Schulen im Königreich sein.

Wenn Ihr Euren Untermieter misshandelt, wird er aggressiv, ist man versucht zu vermuten.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat GeorgS (#16, 04.04.2007):
Auf der Suche nach stimmigen Therapiekonzepten, muss man m.E. in Wirkungsnetzen denken, wie es die Kybernetik fordert.


Ein paar frisierte Gedanken zu diesem Thema, verfasst von einem Brückenbauer:
http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerun...rungsheilkunde

Beim Fieber haben wir es begriffen.  Es ist ein Symptom des Heilungsprozesses und wird  nicht mehr sofort mit Sulfonamiden bekämpft, sei denn es ist in lebensbedrohender Höhe.

Ein weiteres Beispiel - im Anhang des ersten Beitrages (#1) geschildert - wird nicht mehr ernsthaft bestritten.

Das *P*rostata *S*pezifische *A*ntigen, dessen Funktion im Krankheitsgeschehen nur ein paar Querdenker interessiert (#16 ), könnte das nächste Beispiel werden.


Nachdenkliche Grüße aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------

